

The Realtime Ping Server (FeedBurner is completely broken) - EastSmith
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/01/03/the-realtime-ping-server/

======
ashleyw
They're already dealing with the majority of your traffic for _free_ , whats
wrong with a few hours between refreshes? Theres a quick fix if you want it
instant — host your own feeds!

------
ComputerGuru
Honestly, Google really bungled-up the acquisition :(

Nick was a great guy and FB was awesome, it's a damn shame Google did it the
way they did (I "lost" 200k subscribers overnight for one month until they got
their MyBrand going again, they dropped half their services, logins to their
site didn't work for over 2 weeks off and on.......)

------
geuis
I've tried, but I just can't take Steve Gilmore seriously. Anytime he writes
or speaks, he just inflates his arguments with air. He usually has some good
core ideas, but he always smothers them with excess exposition. Unfortunately
it just makes it difficult to finish his articles much less get any usable
info from them.

------
peakok
This is the reason I'm buying the less possible games from Steam, because I
know Valve could be bought buy Google or EA some day, and you have no control
over it . You have absolutely no guarantee that the service you are using will
be the same tommorow, and I definitly don't want all my eggs in the same
basket. Same goes for a lot of online services.

